# 17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer .. help!



## shadowx1979 (Feb 8, 2007)

I had problems with surging and stalling when hot so I finally took it in to the mechanic for a $98 scan. They said I needed a new throttle body. I got a used one, put it in, did the adaptation and wow.. car runs the best it has in over a year. Had it running outside the shop and it stalled and wouldn't start up again. Did the Vag-Com and a new fault came up.. 17978. Car wouldn't start anymore. It runs for 2 seconds at very low idle and dies. 
I did the unhook battery thing, touch leads together thing. It won't start. Now it has a very recent history of doing this while hot. So I wait for the morning and it might start again. 
Anyways.. here is the Vag-Com readout when it won't start. The code isn't there when car is cold and running fine. 
Please help!








VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-US

Chassis Type: 1J - VW G/J/B Mk4
Scan: 01,02,03,08,16,15,17,19,22,35,46,56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 021 906 018 M
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1 G V006
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer
P1570 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0010 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 1J0 907 379 R
Component: ASR 20 IE CAN 0001
Coding: 13204
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3B1 907 044 C
Component: CLIMATRONIC C 0.7.0
Coding: 01000
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer .. help! (shadowx1979)*

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki...05488
-Uwe-


----------



## shadowx1979 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: 17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer .. help! (Uwe)*

ok.. because I didn't do anything with the cluster and keys and because it only happens when the engine is hot, my guess is that it's the ECU or ECU relay. Where are these located? and can I just bypass the immobilizer?


----------



## SLIM13134 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: 17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer .. help! (shadowx1979)*

Scan the immo. Try another key.


----------



## shadowx1979 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: 17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer .. help! (SLIM13134)*

took car to dealer for a scan but it was running fine and this code didn't come up. All they saw was a bad ignition switch. So I changed it. Now the lights come on when I open the door, that's all it fixed. 
How do I scan the immo? And where is the ECM relay located so I can try swaping that next? 
Oh and it only shuts down and the code comes up when it idles hot.. like when heat builds up under the hood. It does pretty good while driving. 
????? I need help here cause I'm at a loss.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer .. help! (shadowx1979)*

I don't think the power supply to the Ecm is a serious concern based on the original scan. The Engine was on line, several other modules including the Instrument cluster (where the Immo. lives) were not. 
Run another AutoScan and see if any of the missing modules talk. See the 1J/9M platform page for a list of modules possibly installed on that vehicle:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki...9M%29


----------



## shadowx1979 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: 17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer .. help! (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Got my buddy to scan again for me tonight while the car was dead after I let it die in idle... here is the new scan... I also just swaped ignition switches
VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-US

Chassis Type: 1J - VW G/J/B Mk4
Scan: 01,02,03,08,16,15,17,19,22,35,46,56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 021 906 018 M
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1 G V006
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer
P1570 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0010 1001
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 1J0 907 379 R
Component: ASR 20 IE CAN 0001
Coding: 13204
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 3B1 907 044 C
Component: CLIMATRONIC C 0.7.0
Coding: 01000
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 1J0 920 920 D
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V59 
Coding: 07262
Shop #: WSC 00066
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2230572 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 61 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001
Coding: 04098
Shop #: WSC 00066
6 Faults Found:
00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D)
25-00 - Unknown Switch Condition
00955 - Key 1
09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror: Driver Side (Z4)
35-00 - -
01358 - Internal Central Locking Switch: Driver Side (E150)
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00912 - Window Regulator Switch: Front Left (E40)
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00944 - Heated Exterior Mirror: Passenger Side (Z5)
35-00 - -
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SLIM13134 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: 17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer .. help! (shadowx1979)*

No faults in the instrument cluster







Try readapting ECU (adaptation 00)


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer .. help! (shadowx1979)*

That scan looks a lot better with all of the modules on-line. Typically, if there is an Immo. problem faults are stored in Address 17 - Instruments. 
If you strongly believe this is temperature related I would look at the Ecm and wiring connections since its in the cowl and very close to the engine. You could log engine data and see what temperature and various other sensors are doing when it stalls.


----------



## shadowx1979 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: 17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer .. help! (SLIM13134)*

How do I adapt the ECM using VAG-COM ??


----------



## shadowx1979 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: 17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer .. help! (shadowx1979)*

Ok well my cable should come today and I just bought VAG-COM software so I don't have to rely on my buddy coming to scan me all the time... 
Can someone point me to instructions on readapting the ecm?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer .. help! (shadowx1979)*

Yo can follow the Immo. II instructions here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...mmo-2
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html

Since we don't sell "VAG-COM" software licenses anymore it sounds like you ordered a third party cable. When you receive it download VCDS-Lite found here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds-....html


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer .. help! (shadowx1979)*

yup

17-10-00 save
best,
Jack


----------



## shadowx1979 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: 17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer .. help! (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Ok.. I am so confused right now. I got my cable, the same one my buddy has and he uses it fine with vista and VC 401.1. Mine does not work with VCDS-lite. On the options tab there is no USB button to select so COM3 is the only one that says it works. So now I do the scan and error message "cannot find interface" (or something like it) pops up everytime. What is wrong? 
My buddy told me to get a USB version of it is there's one available so that I can select the USB tab and it should work. But I looked. There is no USB version for VCDS-lite. 
Anyways. I called the dealer because my car is pissing me off. He said the ECM relay could have a problem and still be able to communicate with the VAG-COM. He said common is a bad solder in the ECM relay?? BUT he couldn't tell me where the fricken relay is located.
So can anyone tell me where it's located? 
Update: Couldn't get the car to stall very easy last night because guess what? It was cold and windy..







Guess I should always just pray for cold and windy weather when I'm stuck in traffic.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer .. help! (shadowx1979)*

Your hardware supplier should provide the proper drivers.


----------



## shadowx1979 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok well I could not figure it out so finally I just went to work at inspecting all electrical connections. I found a loose harness from the crank position sensor. It was sitting loose up against the radiator. I put it back in place (clamped to the crack pipe). I also cleaned the crank and cam pos sensors and left the cover off the engine. No problems since!! I will put the cover on again eventually and see what happens. I guess that it was the crank sensor harness as this started happening after I brought it into the mechanic to replace most of the cooling components due to cracks and leaks. They must have just forgotten to put the harness back in place! So thanks for all your help!


----------

